# Scooter 100cc with a car license?



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello guys,

I would like to know if I can drive a 100cc scooter with a car license? If not it's possible with a 50cc scooter?

How much are the cost for the registration and insurance per year?

Thank you!


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Additional information, I'm in Adelaide.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

depende said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I would like to know if I can drive a 100cc scooter with a car license? If not it's possible with a 50cc scooter?
> 
> ...


You can only drive a 50cc with a car license. Registration and 3rd party around $150 a year. Comprehensive insurance would depend on your rating.


----------



## depende (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you!

How much could be cost a comprehensive insurance per year?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

depende said:


> Thank you!
> 
> How much could be cost a comprehensive insurance per year?


Sorry I have no idea, it would depend on your age, driving record , make and value of the scooter.


----------

